# god damnit



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i justed picked up mrpygoschoals caribe and 1 tern schoal. well i left the light off all the fish were swimming together when first dropped in. well that was 9 am. i wake up at 1 pm and all the fish are in a corner, and the big piraya is keeping them stuck there. i turn the light on and they all start swimming around. well at least 3 of the caribes got fucked up with small bites on their tails. they were all flawless, im pissed right now. i know the bites will heal quick, but it still sucks. i think the big boy just tolerates the smaller piraya because they are the same species as him. although the bites are from my little piraya it was the big guy who trapped them in the corner. the biggest caribe even got bit a little bit. also my 2 biggest piraya have marks on their side where they rubbed against driftwood or something. i'm going to go bare tank i think and hope this helps on aggression. i will be purchasing a 180 very soon to house the caribe.
wes


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I recently picked up some big guys yesterday also . All Piraya 8 to 11 inchers ..However , in the past I have lost fish that I introduced into the tank once I got them home from the transit, either from being stresed out by my other fish , my parameters , and things such as you are talking about stated above . I even do water change and move rocks and move decor to no avail , the new fish still get stress out by my big guys .

After I lost my 13 inch piraya due to this , I Made different arrangements for myself and new fish I bring home . 
1) I have (established) tanks running with nothing in them , that way when they come home I can put them in there (seperately) to regain there composure before introduction to the big fellas tank . 
2) Once a day goes by or 2 I introduce to my the pygo tank but I put a divider up so that way the others can get used to him being there and not trip out on him when I release . Plus IMHO they dont see the fish coming in with a net that they think maybe food . they see a fish go into a holding area in the tank with a divider and can go check him out as they please .

This is currently being done with a 11 inch piraya I picked up last night , I have 2 others also to introduce , the big fella will be released probably on Saturday to run with the boys ..

I have done this method a good 5 to 7 times with no failures , unlike my previous episodes .

Sorry so long , just thought Id share some info .


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey Wes, you gonna snag up that 14" tern in columbus??

IF you down this way hit me up, might be worth stopping by, see my tern tank









That Piraya is a beast, maybe he only likes those little sidekicks cause they look like him..

I nocticed I had some problems with the mixed pygo tanks, but seemed like they would be o.k, for a few weeks then someone would get punked into a corner or munched.

I had a 13" piraya punked a few in my old mixed set up, i sold the 10" super red, and 8" carina he was whopping on, well i ended up selling the piraya to same guy that bought the super red and cariba, he put them all together again and within a month ke killed the super and cariba, but last i heard he didnt kill the other 5 piraya that were with him to, just those 2 other species.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

[quote name='mashunter18' date='Jun 24 2005, 02:04 PM']
Hey Wes, you gonna snag up that 14" tern in columbus??

yes ive been waiting for that fish since it was traded to bolin.

IF you down this way hit me up, might be worth stopping by, see my tern tank









probably thursday. where you located at? i would love to see your fish.how far off i 75?
That Piraya is a beast, maybe he only likes those little sidekicks cause they look like him..
thats what i was thinking.

mr harley thanks for your comment. sounds like a good idea.

wes


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> mr harley thanks for your comment. sounds like a good idea.


No Problem , I hope the aggression calms down for you .


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

MR HARLEY said:


> > mr harley thanks for your comment. sounds like a good idea.
> 
> 
> No Problem , I hope the aggression calms down for you .
> ...


me 2 if not i might have to get rid of the caribes. i dont want to get another 180 right this second.
wes


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > > mr harley thanks for your comment. sounds like a good idea.
> ...


I know your on top of game in the hobby , so you may have already tried this but , Have you tried Black water extract to try and mellow them out a bit ? Or lower temp ? Or add some decor ? I cant really think of anything on how to calm them down a tad , other them those , sorry


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> After I lost my 13 inch piraya due to this , I Made different arrangements for myself and new fish I bring home .
> 1) I have (established) tanks running with nothing in them , that way when they come home I can put them in there (seperately) to regain there composure before introduction to the big fellas tank .
> 2) Once a day goes by or 2 I introduce to my the pygo tank but I put a divider up so that way the others can get used to him being there and not trip out on him when I release . Plus IMHO they dont see the fish coming in with a net that they think maybe food . they see a fish go into a holding area in the tank with a divider and can go check him out as they please .
> [snapback]1081809[/snapback]​


Sounds like a pretty solid method man


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

[[snapback]1082018[/snapback]​[/quote]
I know your on top of game in the hobby , so you may have already tried this but , Have you tried Black water extract to try and mellow them out a bit ? Or lower temp ? Or add some decor ? I cant really think of anything on how to calm them down a tad , other them those , sorry








[snapback]1082030[/snapback]​[/quote]
there is a lot of decor, i think that might be the problem. i did lower the temp, it was at 82 which is kinda high. i dont like blakcwater as it makes it so you can't see your fish clearly. aggression should be calmed down i think it was just because they were just introduced.
wes


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> there is a lot of decor, i think that might be the problem. i did lower the temp, it was at 82 which is kinda high. i dont like blakcwater as it makes it so you can't see your fish clearly. aggression should be calmed down i think it was just because they were just introduced


I think you may be onto something with the decor theory.

Question , 
Did You Move decor and or water change and swoosh rocks around upon introduction ?

And I hear ya on the BTW clarity issues.









Again Good Luck and Keep us Posted , if the Big fella eats anyone ..


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

MR HARLEY said:


> > there is a lot of decor, i think that might be the problem. i did lower the temp, it was at 82 which is kinda high. i dont like blakcwater as it makes it so you can't see your fish clearly. aggression should be calmed down i think it was just because they were just introduced
> 
> 
> I think you may be onto something with the decor theory.
> ...


no i didnt, and the light was off. it was 9 in the morning and i had been driving all night. i just acclimated them and dumped them in. they swam instanty, but sh*t hit the fan when i went to sleep. 
wes


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > > there is a lot of decor, i think that might be the problem. i did lower the temp, it was at 82 which is kinda high. i dont like blakcwater as it makes it so you can't see your fish clearly. aggression should be calmed down i think it was just because they were just introduced
> ...


Oh Yeah thats right you just got done with an 8 hour tour ...


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i left at 7 pm and got home at 9am so it ended up being 14 hours somehow. now my big boy has a couple of attempted body shots from the big caribe. his mouth is the only one as big as the bitse marks. the funny thing is he didnt even break skin.
wes


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> probably thursday. where you located at? i would love to see your fish.how far off i 75?
> That Piraya is a beast, maybe he only likes those little sidekicks cause they look like him..
> thats what i was thinking.


Cool Wes,I sent you a pm, well see if it works out, probually depends how close you are to north end of columbus.Thursday is no problem, Im the boss at work :nod:


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i got it i'll let you know. unfortunatrly i'm hoping to meet him on i-75 or wherever i can so i dont have to make the whole trip.
wes


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

no bites that i seen from last night but all the caribe have to sleep in the same corner. its shitty.
wes


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Yeah meeting up on 75 is going to save you atleast 1 hour each way, probually more.

Your building up some incredible set ups my friend


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

even with the blackwater extract rember you slowly take it out with every water change if problems presist i would try even though i'm not a fan of it.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

thanks for the advice but i will never use that blackwater extract. 
wes


----------

